# New York Soda Bottle



## waskey (Sep 27, 2011)

My sister's friends dad found this in a park in New York. Wondering if its a rare or common one. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Henry,

 You gotta add that to your collection of "Henry" bottles.

 "A team of draft horses, valued at $500, owned by Henry Lotz, proprietor of the Excelsior Bottling Works, Binghamton, N. Y., were killed instantly on Sept. 27th when they stepped upon a fallen electric wire in front of the Binghampton Stone Company in Emma Street. The driver, John D. Rounds, was severely burned on both hands in trying to extricate the horses from the tangle of wire. The wire was the property of the Light, Heat and Power Company." American Bottler, 1912

 Henry was one of a dozen Bottlers in Binghamton in 1920:

 "Bottlers 

 Binghamton Coco Cola Bottling Co., 18 

 Leroy St. 
 *S. Brownstein, 9 Winding Way. 
 Alice E. Doughan, 2 Florence St. 
 Michael Fiore, 16 Odell Ave., Endicott. 
 Chas. E. Halt, 12 Wall St. 
 A. J. Horvatt, 73 Clinton St. 
 *Henry Lotz, 1601/2 Main St. 
 *Orange Crush Bottling Works, 11 

 Frederick St. 
 *Purity Beverage Corp., 11 Frederick 

 St. 
 *Standard Beverage Co., 72 Lewis St. 
 Star Bottling Works, 58 South St. 
 Whistle Bottling Co., 18 Leroy St. " From.

 Lotz made it into the ACL era, and that's all I know.




From.


----------

